# Cube Stereo Xtr!!, Cube Fritzz Rahmen Und Andere Cube Sachen!!!!



## Cube_Airmatic (24. Dezember 2008)

Schaut doch mal rein, sind echt interessant!!!!


http://shop.ebay.de/merchant/kukident-3-phasen


Schöne Weihnachten!!!

Gruß


----------



## dr.bock (7. Januar 2009)

hab ich ja gekauft...würde mich nur über eine info freuen...schon unterwegs, ich warte und bin am zittern.
frohes neues übrigens.

gruß dr.bock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.bock (10. Januar 2009)

klasse rahmen, danke schön.
finde ihre angebote toll, so komme ich als durchschnittsverdiener auch zu einem guten bike.

und mir gefallen die CUBE modelle von 2007 und 2008 eh besser als die neuen 2009er.
die farben von 2009 wirken irgendwie orientirungslos bunt, ich mag eben schwarz und dazu ne satte farbe als konzept...eben stylisch

vertrauenswürdiges angebot
airmatic hat noch einen in der gleichen farbe eingestellt, nur so als tip.

für die administration: dieser beitrag ist kein pushing sondern dient ledigtlich einer ausführlichen bewertung über den gekauften artikel.
zum nutzen der allgemeinheit.


----------

